# Earn free research chems and peptides?



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2016)

I want to get this forum going again, I was thinking about offering *free products* to members that are serious about helping.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 17, 2016)

how could we help, I waste enough time here might as well contribute more than tranny pics


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> how could we help, I waste enough time here might as well contribute more than tranny pics



I just want to get this board active again, I spent a lot of time reformatting/reorganizing it and removing most banner ads.
Thoughts?


----------



## CG (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey I've always had love for IM. Idk what's taking traffic away though. Maybe it was all the trolls and gimmicks?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 17, 2016)

Prince said:


> I just want to get this board active again, I spent a lot of time reformatting/reorganizing it and removing most banner ads.
> Thoughts?


I just noticed you straightened out the anabolic section, thats was a bit cumbersome scrolling thru all those sponsors, its a lot better now. I think the like button was helpful for when people post good info I can see that people agree easily, you cant see if I gave rep points for a good post. Also with it being slow I usually cant rep the same people for weeks so I could at least throw a like their way.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 17, 2016)

may just be my opinion but I feel like all the sub forums under anything goes can disappear and just make all that random traffic go to the pit or anabolic section. it will make those forums more active instead of spreading the activity out where its not seen


----------



## SheriV (Dec 17, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I just noticed you straightened out the anabolic section, thats was a bit cumbersome scrolling thru all those sponsors, its a lot better now. I think the like button was helpful for when people post good info I can see that people agree easily, you cant see if I gave rep points for a good post. Also with it being slow I usually cant rep the same people for weeks so I could at least throw a like their way.



This..I know it sounds whiney but there was a sharp drop off when the feature disappeared. There's got to be a work around by this point no?


----------



## charley (Dec 17, 2016)

SheriV said:


> This..I know it sounds whiney but there was a sharp drop off when the feature disappeared. There's got to be a work around by this point no?


----------



## charley (Dec 17, 2016)

Prince said:


> I want to get this forum going again, I was thinking about offering *free products* to members that are serious about helping.




... you don't have to bribe us to post   ....if that's what you mean by help....I don't need *free products,*  I only use test & I have a 5 year stash...I'd say get rid of any mods that aren't posting & having fun here...    to us , the vibe is fun & intelligence .. & bring back the 'like button', & the rep stars....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 17, 2016)

promote captn to pz party coordinater


----------



## Dannie (Dec 18, 2016)

Keep them IML supplements coming in my direction and together we will make IMF great again!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes I spent a lot of time on both boards reorganizing the layout, removing banners, etc. to give them a more clean and easy to use interface.

A lot of the traffic went over to ASF, but you guys are probably right about the Anabolic section and sub-forums, it was a mess.


----------



## independent (Dec 18, 2016)

I want free gearzz.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2016)

its loading a lot faster now, thats pretty sweet. the anabolic section is definately better


----------



## SheriV (Dec 18, 2016)

I would like to just abandon asf if at all possible....


please bring back likes and stars


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2016)

Prince said:


> Yes I spent a lot of time on both boards reorganizing the layout, removing banners, etc. to give them a more clean and easy to use interface.
> 
> A lot of the traffic went over to ASF, but you guys are probably right about the Anabolic section and sub-forums, it was a mess.



..yo prince.....only one guy was talking about 'Anabolic section and sub-forums'.....    the rest of us were asking about the 'likes & stars'..  we all know you don't listen to us[members], so plz stop acting like you do...........


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I would like to just abandon asf if at all possible....
> 
> 
> please bring back likes and stars



.. if you don't think for yourself,, asf is ok...    it's all followers, that don't mind being  misogynists & racists. that's where followers live ...  there's just a few guys  leading the group, the weaker guys feel like they gain status by supporting them...   to be a woman over there is to know being shit on....


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Dec 18, 2016)

Prince said:


> Yes I spent a lot of time on both boards reorganizing the layout, removing banners, etc. to give them a more clean and easy to use interface.
> 
> A lot of the traffic went over to ASF, but you guys are probably right about the Anabolic section and sub-forums, it was a mess.


After the convo the other day figured I'd come back over here and get active a bit brother

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 19, 2016)

charley said:


> .. if you don't think for yourself,, asf is ok...    it's all followers, that don't mind being  misogynists & racists. that's where followers live ...  there's just a few guys  leading the group, the weaker guys feel like they gain status by supporting them...   to be a woman over there is to know being shit on....



They love Mrs Robinson ...and I hold her no ill will. I think a few like Belle ..also no ill will from me. 
I'm mouthy (typy?) So not much love for me which is fine by me. Not my tribe.


----------



## independent (Dec 19, 2016)

SheriV said:


> They love Mrs Robinson ...and I hold her no ill will. I think a few like Belle ..also no ill will from me.
> I'm mouthy (typy?) So not much love for me which is fine by me. Not my tribe.


I'll stay here if prince sends me bunk peptides. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2016)

charley said:


> ..yo prince.....only one guy was talking about 'Anabolic section and sub-forums'.....    the rest of us were asking about the 'likes & stars'..  we all know you don't listen to us[members], so plz stop acting like you do...........



LOL, that was a plugin for vBulletin (this forum software) that no longer worked after an upgrade a couple of years ago... I tried to find a new rep system plugin but could not.


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2016)

Prince said:


> LOL, that was a plugin for vBulletin (this forum software) that no longer worked after an upgrade a couple of years ago... I tried to find a new rep system plugin but could not.



....  this we all know, I remember when you explained it before...  my point being , that was a leading factor to killing 'anything goes'...  ..fix it !!!!


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

A programmer with the ability to write code for likes and a rep system back in to vbulletin could clean up


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

That being said, I never liked asf, but no one stuck around here so I moved. Now I'm back. Fat, geared, pale and drunk


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> A programmer with the ability to write code for likes and a rep system back in to vbulletin could clean up




... you're right , it's an easy fix ....always has been         ..


----------



## Luxx (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't care about a like system. I just want to be on a board that has good information and quality product.


----------



## Dannie (Dec 21, 2016)

Dannie said:


> Keep them IML supplements coming in my direction and together we will make IMF great again!



I will need some DreamNGrow and BCAAs.

Throw in the baseball cap and a V-neck so that I can proudly represent IML.


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2016)

www.[B]vbulletin[/B].org/forum/showthread.php?threadid=243510














May 29, 2010 - 14 posts - ‎8 authors
New Posting Features - [DBTech] Advanced Post Thanks / _Like_ v3 (vB4) [AJAX] ... Supported DB Changes Uses _Plugins_ Additional Files Translations ... _Reputation_: Add / Remove _Reputation_ for each of your _button_ clicks.Miscellaneous Hacks - More *Reputation* Comments
5 posts
Nov 11, 2016

Show Thread Enhancements - [AJAX] Post Thank ...
14 posts
Dec 30, 2009

More results from www.vbulletin.org






[h=3]Add Reputation Button Missing - vBulletin Community Forum[/h]https://www.*vbulletin*.com/.../*vbulletin*.../*vbulletin*.../*vbulletin*.../3990069-add-*reputati*...




Aug 20, 2013 - 8 posts - ‎2 authors
Hi, I recently setup _Vbulletin_ and enabled _reputation_, however, the problem is that I don't see any add ... So Add _reputation_ is the _like button_.Members can't view Thanks or *Like button*
9 posts
Jul 29, 2016

Anyone have a good social media share *button* setup ...
3 posts
Feb 22, 2015

How do I add a *LIKE button* on posts?
4 posts
Sep 24, 2011

More results from www.vbulletin.com


Missing: plugin




[h=3]Members can't view Thanks or Like button - vBulletin Community Forum[/h]www.*vbulletin*.com/.../*vbulletin*.../4349352-members-can-t-view-thanks-or-*like*-*butto*...




Jul 29, 2016 - 9 posts - ‎2 authors
There should be a _button_ that says ' Thanks' at the bottom of the 'Choose ... FREE and paid _vBulletin_ mods, _plugins_, custom modules or widgets, custom ... The 'Can Use _Reputation_' field for that usergroup is checked to NO.Display *Reputation* Power
7 posts
Jul 27, 2015

Anyone have a good social media share *button* setup ...
3 posts
Feb 22, 2015

How to disable *reputation* system?
6 posts
Apr 7, 2014

want to add the *like button* from facebook
6 posts
Oct 7, 2011

More results from www.vbulletin.com






[h=3]vBulletin Like Button - LikeBtn[/h]https://*like*btn.com/en/*vbulletin*-*like*-*button*




Add a _Like button_ to _vBulletin_  forum! Get instant statistics and insights! Get tons of likes and  shares! I like thisUnlike Like36. Get Code Live Demo. Documentation ...Missing: reputation




[h=3]Advanced Post Thanks / Like - DragonByte? Technologies | Premium ...[/h]www.dragonbyte-tech.com/store/product/22-advanced-post-thanks-*like*/




Advanced "_likes_" system with admin-settable options including thank, dislike & more. Advanced Thanks/_Like_ mod is designed to cut down on spam and increase ...



[h=3]How to add facebook like button to VBulletin 4.2 posts? - Webmasters ...[/h]webmasters.stackexchange.com/.../how-to-add-facebook-*like*-*button*-to-*vbulletin*-4-2-...




Oct 26, 2012 - Try this _plugin_ http://www._vbulletin_.org/forum/showthread.php?t=241011. Generally speaking, _vbulletin_.org is a great resource for customizing ...



[h=3]vBulletin 4.x Add-ons [Archive] - vBulletin-Mods.com Forum[/h]*vbulletin*-mods.com/forum/archive/index.php/f-29.html




[Archive] _vBulletin_ 4 add-ons, products & extensions. ... Confirmation ? Guest Warn - Elegant Warning For Your Guests - Now With The Close _button_! ... Show numerical user _reputation_ as tooltip in the green bar instead of as line of text ? [4. ... Dynamic News Slider _Plugin_ (RSS Driven) jQuery - Increase User Activity in Forum/ ...



[h=3]LIKE posts feature added in phpBB 3.1 - Development Discussion ...[/h]https://area51.phpbb.com ? Board index ? phpBB 3.x Development ? [3.x] Discussion




Jul 7, 2014 - 10 posts - ‎8 authors
"XenForo, _vBulletin_, IPB, Burning Board" - all 4 paid forum software packages has ... In a way it's a more basic type of _reputation_ system, but brought into post ... Add a new "Likes" field in the posts table, a _Like button_ and count ...



[h=3]vBulletin 4.x.x 'Thanks/Like' Add-On - PSU.com[/h]www.psu.com ? ... ? Welcome to the PSU forums ? Forum Rules, Help & Feedback




May 18, 2011 - 25 posts - ‎12 authors
I only ask because I think a feature _like_ that would increase the community spirit. ... The fact that PSU's _reputation_ system has been the way it is for so long ... A disagree _button_ would be good as well, should help people to ...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

this is the only thing you posted that might be an option: http://www.dragonbyte-tech.com/store/product/22-advanced-post-thanks-like/
however I have had issues with their vB plugins before.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

ok I added a new like/dislike feature, let's see if it's any good.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

well fuck, tried 2 and not working...


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

https://likebtn.com/en/vbulletin-like-button


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> https://likebtn.com/en/vbulletin-like-button



it does not allow you to like individual posts unless you allow multiple voting.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

I just installed it, you guys let me know if it works.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

heres more info on it ...includes self validation that it promotes posting

https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/for...ng/397727-how-do-i-add-a-like-button-on-posts


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Not working on Tapatalk. Yet.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> heres more info on it ...includes self validation that it promotes posting
> 
> https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/for...ng/397727-how-do-i-add-a-like-button-on-posts



those old plugins don't work and there is no support for them.

the other one I just removed it again cause it's a "per page" vote, it won't allow voting per post.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

I passed by a post that talked about when upgrading, losing the feature etc etc and how not to...
but for the life of me now I cant find it again and I'm not totally sure its relevant


you didn't like /had problems with dragonbytes right?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

because they have a current thread....101 pages of thread on this very feature on the vbulletin message boards- but I believe theyre promoting a purchased full package for it


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

Prince said:


> those old plugins don't work and there is no support for them.
> 
> the other one I just removed it again cause it's a "per page" vote, it won't allow voting per post.




yeah..theressomethingaboutdisablingfeaturebeforetheupgrade


^^^^^^ what is that about btw? it does it on chrome when quoting on here and asf..its fairly recent and isnt just me

it does it for a bunch of people on asf


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

here is that thread

unless its duplicate to what Charley posted

https://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=243510


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> here is that thread
> 
> unless its duplicate to what Charley posted
> 
> https://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=243510



I have tried that one and it won't work, not sure why.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

hmm...I can dig through that thread and see whats up...maybe start at the back


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

this is gibberish to me without knowing what this panel/control/entries actually looks like

lot of people have had issues adding this and its all different problems

https://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=243510&page=170


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2016)

Prince said:


> I have tried that one and it won't work, not sure why.



..  ask somebody who knows about this stuff, cause I 'know nothing'...but there is an easy answer....     ..


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 21, 2016)

Would be nice to see this board wake up again.


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

^ tell me about it. Good to see some of us are still kicking around though


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 21, 2016)

waiting to like this thread


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Dec 21, 2016)

Bring on the like button

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 21, 2016)

Chad_Frazier said:


> Bring on the like button
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2016)

ok boys and girls I think I got a "thank you" plugin to work!


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

Working


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

FUCK YEAh


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2016)

will this damn thing work for you cocks?


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

all day


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2016)

the person *thanked* gets 200 rep points, but that can be adjusted to any number, also each thank you give increases your post count by one.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

Prince said:


> the person *thanked* gets 200 rep points, but that can be adjusted to any number, also each thank you give increases your post count by one.



Fucking thanks is as good as likes. Congrats!

IMF reborn! Free t-shirts for everyone except Azza!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Dannie (Dec 23, 2016)

Prince said:


> the person *thanked* gets 200 rep points, but that can be adjusted to any number, also each thank you give increases your post count by one.


Thanks buddy, now ship those IML supps already.


----------



## independent (Dec 23, 2016)

What happened to my mod status? It's impeding my free gear stash. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

independent said:


> What happened to my mod status? It's impeding my free gear stash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




omgyou'renaked!


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2016)

SheriV said:


> omgyou'renaked!


Get it fixed please.  Thank you

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 24, 2016)

independent said:


> What happened to my mod status? It's impeding my free gear stash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


no more free gearz


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> no more free gearz


Say it ain't so. I need to run a log for wp.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 24, 2016)

independent said:


> Say it ain't so. I need to run a log for wp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I got some raws and more deca for you bro, meet me at neptunes net, lolz


----------



## antoniodiaz031ck (Dec 24, 2016)

I'll be watching this

Sent from my 5017B using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I got some raws and more deca for you bro, meet me at neptunes net, lolz


We can watch people do wheelies and burnouts. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

